# Time stacking?



## Tyroop (Feb 21, 2018)

HDR, focus stacking, and now blending multiple images from different parts of the day into one image.
Interesting idea.

http://www.bbc.com/news/av/world-us-canada-43119445/photographer-stephen-wilkes-shows-day-to-night-in-one-image


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2018)

Its a enormous amount of work involved, and a lot of skill. I'm not sure I get the point, I think its like mountain climbing, I want to use my skills to do what only a few can do.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 2, 2018)

As long as he enjoys it.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 2, 2018)

Rather a collage of sorts. I just wonder what computer hardware he uses with >1000 layers x 100 MP image. Beachballs anyone?

There is the burst-shot noise-reduction time-stacking. That is more akin to HDR/z-stacking.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 2, 2018)

He edits between 1200 and 2200 images of the same scene and it takes a month to edit? 
I mean the photos are _kind of_ cool, but not that great. Doesn't seem worth the effort to me, but as long as he enjoys it. If he makes money at it (which I have no idea) even better.


----------

